# What type of equipment and supplies do I need to start making t-shirts from home?



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am completely new to the T-shirt business but have great designs. I'm looking to start a in home side business but have no idea where to start and what to do please help out. Thanks !


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Do you mean what kind of equipment is required?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

I would get these books as a reference. Screen Printing for Fun and Profit, and Photoshop for screen printers. 

Also, Philly has some screen printing classes. I believe they're in Center City, but they're based around Photography.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Yes, I am looking to print shirts with 1-2 colors sometimes 3. In starting this business would it be easier and safer to start with a heat press or a screen presss?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Do you have any equipment now? Obviously you have a computer. How about a printer?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Honestly, if you want Safe, don't get in at all. There's always a risk factor, but you can get in-expensive equipment to get started.

Also many classes to start you off. Even if you paid $500 per class. You'd make the money back in no time. In my opinion of course.

You can even call some screen printers around your area, and ask if you could be an apprentice til you learn the business.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

I have a cannon printer not to sure of model type .. Is it possible for me to just buy the transfer sheets and a heat press then just transfer them to the shirts ?

Ps - this is all for an online business creating a website also


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Probably not..but it is probably dependent upon what kind of ink the printer uses. Inkjet printing needs to be done with pigmented type ink for transfers. Otherwise you will get no longevity in the wash. I have to tell you though..if your planning on selling shirts commercially, your in for rough ride. Jillions of people out there selling them..you may want to consider putting your designing ability on something more profitable than garments with transfers on them.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Well many people are asking me to make car magnets and decals of my design as well but I don't want to move to fast I'd rather go with T shirts as of now and see how far that takes me


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Let me make a suggestion. Why don't you consider buying a small dye sublimation set up. Let me point you to this video What is sublimation imprinting & how do I start a photo gift business? - DyeTrans.com I am not affiliated with this company at all beyond being a customer. This may serve you better with what your describing than just doing t-shirt transfers.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

You can always start with a printer, and heat press for now or have someone else print them for you.

I'm in NJ.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*



selanac said:


> You can always start with a printer, and heat press for now or have someone else print them for you.
> 
> I'm in NJ.


What kind of printer would you recommend ? I would also need a scanner to ? And a 15 x 15 heat press should do the job perfect I am thinking


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Do you have a Flash or Conveyor Dryer?


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

I currently have no equipment looking for inexpensive but effective machines to get the job done


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Personally, I'd go with screen printing. Look in Craigslist and this forums Classified section for people selling good, but low cost equipment. 

Equipment: Screen Printing Press, Flash Dryer (can flash and cure while getting started), Conveyor Dryer, and Exposure Unit.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

What size of equipment should be purchased


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Need help ASAP*



selanac said:


> Personally, I'd go with screen printing. Look in Craigslist and this forums Classified section for people selling good, but low cost equipment.
> 
> Equipment: Screen Printing Press, Flash Dryer (can flash and cure while getting started), Conveyor Dryer, and Exposure Unit.


I am curious as to why you would recommend screen printing to someone just starting out,(no offense intended) apparently with limited knowledge of the process? I mean, knowing what is involved, I recommended a simpler methodology and surely less expensive way to go to learn. She has a computer and all she needs now is a sub printer, inks and a heat press. OP stated she wants to do hard goods also, dye sub just seems better to me starting out.


----------



## philly215 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Need help ASAP*

Could you send me a link to where I could find these wich ones you recommend


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Need help ASAP*



philly215 said:


> Could you send me a link to where I could find these wich ones you recommend


Here's a good thread with a list of supplies for starting a heat transfer business:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html

You can also find good information on starting here:
start related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Many of our forum Preferred Vendors have special offers for forum members that you can view here: T-Shirt Forums Special Offers from T-Shirt Forums Preferred Vendors


----------

